# How big is too big (weight/size)



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello guys, right now I have 26x9x12 front tires and 26x12x12 rear tires. The tire brand is Kenda bear claws and the machine they are on is listed in my sig. My question is what size in reference to height and weight is the max for a stock brute with stock clutch springs. My tires now are fine and perform excellent. I was just wondering for the future. I'm happy with the 26s but the skinnier 9" tires on front compared to 12"s out back looks kind of weird. So when it's time for new ones I would like to get some that looks pretty much the same size front and back. Thanks guys.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I have 27x12x12 swamplites all around and my brute turns them fine wtih no rubbing and good clearance but steering can get a little dangerous at times.
I would go 10 wide front and 12 wide back next time just so there's less weight to steer...


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks trail maker. I do ride alot of trails and have to make tight turns and such so maybe the 10"s would be better for maneuverability.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldnt go any bigger than that on stock springs


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I kinda think spring-wise 27s with stock springs is about it although an almond secondary for any side up to 28s is good to have. As for trails, well I went back to 26s. I have 2 sets in fact. One set are 26x11x14 all the way around, the other are 26x12x12 rear and 9 front. I have been leaving the ones with the 9s up front on because the 11s are killing my arms and shoulders after only a few hours.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I run 29.5x10x12 swamplites all the way around with no clutch work and mine turns them just fine... no problems yet..


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I run 28" laws 10s in front 12s in rear stock springs and original belt with almost 1600 miles no problems turning them in any kind of mud.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok guys thanks alot for the input! I really don't do any crazy mudding. If I do it's usually more of a puddle as opposed to the peanut butter thick mud I see some guys on here and YouTube going though.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

when in northeast pa do you live billbros?


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm from Carbondale Pa. It's about a 15 minute drive from Scranton. I just noticed your from new Milford. That's not to far away.. Oh and my name is bill by the way haha


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I run 27" bi/tri claws on my brute 750 with stock clutch and i can still do wheelies in high rolling at about 10mph. I love these tires. They wear like iron


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dookie said:


> I run 27" bi/tri claws on my brute 750 with stock clutch and i can still do wheelies in high rolling at about 10mph. I love these tires. They wear like iron


eeehhhhhh.... Videos?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ I am kinda intersted to see that too.


----------



## billbros (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know that is alot of tire to be able to wheelie especially stock clutch and at that speed.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

billbros said:


> I don't know that is alot of tire to be able to wheelie especially stock clutch and at that speed.


exactly that's why we're calling BS until there's proof.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

billbros said:


> I'm from Carbondale Pa. It's about a 15 minute drive from Scranton. I just noticed your from new Milford. That's not to far away.. Oh and my name is bill by the way haha


 

I thought i was the onlyone on this sight from around here...
Of all the forums MIMB is definitely the brotherhood for kawasaki and is the most helpful with issues. Also a good place to schedule local rides, Rail to Trails, Lost Trails etc....
And my name is Aaron


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> exactly that's why we're calling BS until there's proof.


I can't do that at 5mph with my 31s and a blue bottle lol. Maybe 1" off the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I can do it in low at 10mph with my 31s, but I'm clutched for my tires + have a gear reduction and alot of other add-ons lol

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Meh I don't have the bevel swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I can be rolling 10-20mph with the terms and lift mine. The fst 840 is amazing. Im also clutched for it and that is in high


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ now see those are believable.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Wheeling has alot to do with driver weight how much they try what type of ground there on and if the ground is on an incline. You can wheelie any tire with stock clutching if you try hard enough. There isn't really any way of measuring what secondary you should have for your terrain other then to try it, but the secondary cheat sheet is your best bet. Either way a stock brute engine with what ever size tires you want as long as the secondary matches it, it wil have the power to wheelie its if you can get that power to the ground.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Sure but a stock brute with stock clutching and heavy tires is NOT going to pull the front end up while rolling. To get that front end up will have to stop and use some body english to get it up. Mine had 27" Kenda Executioners with stock clutching and I could lift the front easy from a dead stop but not rolling. Now with the 'Laws and clutched I can still get it up with no effort from a stop but won't even get close to doing rolling regardless of how much body I use.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im just sayin there's wayyy to many variables to say its true or false. Ive wheelied 29.5s on pavement at about 10mph roll with stock clutching.. not even sure how it happened I just hit it and it went up, anythings possible. If your 400 pounds on the back rack and you try to make it wheelie on a 10mph its gonna wheelie, lol. either way kinda ridiculous to argue who did what.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

videos plz id like to see this cuz ma bike i cant even wheelie at 10mph rolling with 28in backs and after market clutch and 780ccs with cams. i cant stand it up moving using ma body weight. i mean im not saying i dont believe u cuz idk if u did or not. mabe u have noone knows till we see videos


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He just likes to argue. That's about all that is.....


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I am running 26x9 and 26x11 and next time will be 27x10 and 27x12.

Find the front end rolls to much on tight turns and need more width to support the weight and speed.

And correct me if wrong, but Bear Claws are only 2 ply also.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> I am running 26x9 and 26x11 and next time will be 27x10 and 27x12.
> 
> Find the front end rolls to much on tight turns and need more width to support the weight and speed.
> 
> And correct me if wrong, but Bear Claws are only 2 ply also.


Thought they were 4 ply? I might be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Both wrong, according to their website:

BEARCLAW - K299

*The best tire for use under a wide array of conditions. 
*6-ply rated extra tough casing resists punctures
*Angled knobs dig into the terrain for maximum traction

They have a Radial too now:

The Bearclaw HTR

*8-ply rated extra tough casing
*Radial construction for a smoother ride
*All new tread patern to promote self cleaning whie ensuring maximum bite


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

lol... i can wheely my 400 in high with 29.5s with no clutch work... and 2000 lbs on the back of it!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

...mine wheelies when I so much as look at my thumb wrong, but 1040cc's + clutching tends to do that.......


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> lol... i can wheely my 400 in high with 29.5s with no clutch work... and 2000 lbs on the back of it!


2000 lbs? That is a lot of cold beer! Haha




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

wcs61 said:


> 2000 lbs? That is a lot of cold beer! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the wife is a large girl?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Gotta love big girls


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

27x12x12 Outlaws on SS wheels and I guess it's to heavy on the front end. Wheelies are a fantasy unless I get help from a bounce. I only way 160lbs so body english is useless with me. Hell I have trouble rocking it in the mud holes to gain traction.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Im suppose to go for a ride this sunday. I'll see about makeing a vid. We are getting 10" to 12" of snow right now so it'll be hard to do it. But i'm only 150lbs and yes i stand up to wheelie but she'll do it. Dont want you guys to think i'm a liar. lol


----------

